
Thoughts from the Ringside: Ringside Winding Down - jkopelman
http://bobbickel.blogspot.com/2008/09/ringside-winding-down.html
======
robg
What would the downside have been with following through initially with a
Series A while the acquisition talks continued? The acquiring company would
have had to pay at a higher rate, if at all?

I guess the question is: Could they have seriously moved forward,
simultaneously, on both tracks? Was an either-or choice at that stage
necessary?

